# Fördertechnik



## mitchih (20 September 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage vielleicht könnt Ihr mir mal sagen wie man soetwas programmiert.

Ich muss eine Anlage "modernisiseren" wir haben sie von einem Hersteller erhalten, und dieser spielt nun nicht mehr mit. Wir vermuten das ca. 60% der STörungen durch das unstrukturierte Programm entstehen.

Nun meine Frage:

Es handelt sich um eine Fördertechnische Anlage. mit 7 indentischen Linien diversen Weichen etc.. Jede Linie hat 3 Bereiche (Abtransport, Speicher, Ausgabe)
Nun habe ich für mich selber eine "Pflichtenheft" aufgestellt, wie ich mir das vorstelle. Und wie es auch von meinem Chef gefordert wird.

1. klare Struktur durch identische Bausteine für alle 7 Linien, das heißt ich wollte je Linie die Schrittketten programmieren (ca. 10 je Linie) und diese von außen Parametriebar machen.

2. Anlage muss jederzeit in jedem Zustand wieder selbstständig anfahren, da geschlossenes System.


3. Im Handbetrieb muss natürlich jede Situation die zu Blockaden bzw. Schäden führen kann verriegelt werden.

4. Zusätzlich werde ich dann einen Servicebetrieb einbauen.

5. Visualisiert wird die Anlage über 3 TP177 und 1 MP270

6. Wie handhabt ihr es mit Freigaben zu den nächsten Bereichen oder die nächsten Schritttketten.

7. ich hatte mir z.B. gedacht für jede Linie eine eigene Betriebsartengruppe zu schaffen um möglichst flexiebel zu sein, und das 6 Linien bei einer STörung an einer Weiterlaufen.

Habt Ihr noch einige gute Tipps??
Z.B. für den Aufbau der SK-Bausteine.

Duch die vielen E/A aber gleichzeitig sehr schnelle Anlage belegung der Sensoren  teilweise nur ca. 50ms. d.h. max zykluszeit ca. 20 ms. Um es auf jeden fall zu erkennen.

Was mir Sorgen macht ist der Wiedereinstieg in jerder erdenklichen Situation.

Danke für eure Tipps


----------



## Larry Laffer (20 September 2008)

Hallo Mitch,
bei deiner Beschreibung der Situation hast du dir sehr viel Mühe gegeben, aber ohne die Verhältnisse wirklich zu kennen, ist es sehr schwer, das von Außen zu beurteilen.
Trotzdem ein paar Anmerkungen :

Du willst alle Linien über eine SPS steuern ? Ich kenne leider den Umfang einer Linie nicht, aber wäre es nicht ggf. besser, für jede Linie eine SPS zu nehmen und die SPS'en bustechnisch miteinander zu verkoppeln ?

Das du eine Schrittkette hinbekommst, die sich aus jeder Situation befreien kann, könnte u.U. problematisch sein. Vielleicht wäre eine "Fahre in Grundstellung"-Funktion hier eine Alternative ...

Das Thema Freigabe und Verriegelungen richtet sich sehr nach der tatsächlichen Verhältnissen ...
Ähnlich verhält es sich mit den anderen Teil-Themen - hier wäre mehr Input ganz hilfreich ...

Vielleicht ist das ja schon mal was zum Anfang ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## kermit (20 September 2008)

ich hab mal den Eindruck, dass Du das weitgehend selbst hinkriegst - das lese ich so aus Deiner Fragestellung heraus.

zu diesem Punkt:


mitchih schrieb:


> ...
> 2. Anlage muss jederzeit in jedem Zustand wieder selbstständig anfahren, da geschlossenes System.
> ...
> Was mir Sorgen macht ist der Wiedereinstieg in jerder erdenklichen Situation.
> ...


da sehe ich noch etwas Erläuterungsbedarf, weil ich jetzt mit dem Begriff "geschlossenes System" verschiedene Dinge verbinde. Zum Problem würde ich sagen, ich persönlich würde beim Automatikstart der Linie zunächst eine Freifahrroutine laufen lassen.

edit: hab ich da jetzt wirklich 11 Minuten dran geschrieben?


----------



## HeizDuese (20 September 2008)

Alt bekanntes Thema: Schrittketten, das "hängen bleiben" und der "all-Reset"


----------



## chrisgoossens (21 September 2008)

*Forderanalage*

Ich arbeite immer mit zustaendsregister fuer jedes foerdersegment. Zum beispiel fuer segment 5,  segment ist leer = zustand 0, transport von segment 4 nach segment 5 = zustand 1, produkt auf segment(gestopt) = 2 und transport 5 nach 6 = zustand 3. Ins programm wiederholen sie das fuer jedes segment. Vorteil ist das bei spannungsausfall alle zustaende gespeichert bleiben. So wann die spannung zurueckkomt startet alles wieder automatisch auf. Fuer die handbedienung benutzen sie zb zustand 5 (gesteuert vom HMI), und um das segment zu stoppen zb zustand 99. (auch gesteuert vom HMI)
Auch einfach zu visualisieren auf ein bildschirm (jeden zustand eine farbe)

Ich habe dieses programm geschrieben auf ein Modicon Quantum SPS (984-KOP). Einfach und lauft prima.....

mfg 

Chris


----------

